# Fun times out of crane!



## mattlecon (Aug 6, 2013)

I was able to get out Thursday and Friday possibly my last time. We didn't hammer them but had a ball! Just southeast of west sister I pulled my best walleye! 12.6 she broke my rod to boot! 22 eyes for both days. Blue and silver cleo worked for me. ODNR was stopping and checking everyone. The ice was good just use your head around the cracks. Thanks Doug and Don what a great trip!


----------



## adp15 (Jan 11, 2008)

Had a great time Matt. Until you and Doug came over and they wouldn't bite for me anymore lol. We deserved a couple hogs for Thursdays tornado!!
Don


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

I was out there today. About 25 fow away from pack our group ended with six man limit and fun fishing at about 3 o'clock.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Great job! We were about 1 mile SW of sister. Had our limit just after 12 noon. Caught all our fish on green 1/4 ounce little cleos. They were very agressive from about 11-12. Was very slow in the morning.


----------



## pearleyes (Nov 28, 2010)

Way to go Tightlines! leave some fish for me:T


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

pearleyes said:


> Way to go Tightlines! leave some fish for me:T


Have you guys ever heard of texting or a phone call instead of letting the whole internet know? Lol I just don't get why people want it more crowded than it already is. Especially during the spawn. Bash me all you want for this post. I really don't care.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

kprice said:


> Have you guys ever heard of texting or a phone call instead of letting the whole internet know? Lol I just don't get why people want it more crowded than it already is. Especially during the spawn. Bash me all you want for this post. I really don't care.


I thought this section was for lake erie fishing reports... which is exactly what was given

Sent from my LG-LS855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

jamesbalog said:


> I thought this section was for lake erie fishing reports... which is exactly what was given
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What I posted is the best advice a man can give. Keep your mouth shut about exactly where you catch fish and you will continue to to catch more fish. Your welcome


----------



## adp15 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kinda hard to hide 300 people on ice with fish laying everywhere!!!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

There were probably close to 2000 people put in that general area today....I think the secret is out. And like stated above its hard to hide when you're riding out and you see a stack of fish next to someone's shanty.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

We are not even close to the spawn . If people choose to post to help others , why is there a problem ? One of your post you quoted on 2-11 that you were hammering them 1.5 miles North of Catawba . No difference there ? 
There are no secret spots with the amount of people enjoying the ice this year . Fish are being caught at all different kinds of depths now . 

Keep sharing IMHO as this is what the site is for .

Dwayne


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

kprice is speaking his mind and I will speak mine. If it wasn't for good reports this site would not have 48000 members. People would not visit it to hear grumbling about giving up a location of good catches. To each his own....


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

My two cents......some folks are just selfish, I allways share so others who may be going out for the first time can catch a few and share the resource. I have mad some great frienships that way, and when ya get up there in years, its all about memories. Some forget where they got there first start on the big lake, and again...some are selfish!!


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

WalleyeWiz said:


> We are not even close to the spawn . If people choose to post to help others , why is there a problem ? One of your post you quoted on 2-11 that you were hammering them 1.5 miles North of Catawba . No difference there ?
> There are no secret spots with the amount of people enjoying the ice this year . Fish are being caught at all different kinds of depths now .
> 
> Keep sharing IMHO as this is what the site is for .
> ...


Well said Dwayne !!! By the way I dont get cell service out there anyway, and I choose to fish during the week, some guys dont have a choice.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

kprice said:


> Have you guys ever heard of texting or a phone call instead of letting the whole internet know? Lol I just don't get why people want it more crowded than it already is. Especially during the spawn. Bash me all you want for this post. I really don't care.


obviously his parents didnt teach him to share !!!!! and im sure he was the one guy who found that one little spot, on that great big lake and then didnt have a fast enough snowmobile to out run the 2000 guys following him to HIS spot


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

congrats on a great day guys!!!

dale


----------



## mattlecon (Aug 6, 2013)

I guess if you don't like people posting what they do or where they fish then don't read the fishing reports! I got into walleye fish last year and have met some great people and guys willing to teach me the ropes! I've learned a lot and im willing to help other guys out with what little I know! My opinion! Last time I checked erie was open to the public


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

ress said:


> kprice is speaking his mind and I will speak mine. If it wasn't for good reports this site would not have 48000 members. People would not visit it to hear grumbling about giving up a location of good catches. To each his own....


Well said.....

There is a website that is similar to this in my neck of the woods. It use to be, back in the day, a bunch of guys sharing their success where they were fishing, what they were using, even if it was just for crappies and bluegills.

Now most of the original guys have gone because it has been taken over by a bunch of elitists, that God forbid if you shared a successful day on the water, don't you dare tell people where you were fishing. People will actually get on blogs scolding submitters for posting what lake they were fishing. I don't hardly frequent that site anymore and most of the original guys who shared, never see them post anymore either.

If I am correct, that is the whole point of this site......

just my 2 cents

dale


----------



## dadtimmons (Mar 20, 2013)

went out yesterday,26.5 miles south west of camp perry.we got our limet in water plus three more limets.....let's go


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

MoFishing said:


> If I am correct, that is the whole point of this site......
> 
> dale


You are absolutely correct, that was the intent when we first started this site and it remains unchanged today.

If some have trouble accepting and adapting to that philosophy they can elect to just leave on their own or they may choose to stay and create problems where there need not be any and be moved on down the road by us.

Pretty simple really, the members choice. There is a long, long, long list of past members that just couldn't adapt.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

kprice said:


> What I posted is the best advice a man can give. Keep your mouth shut about exactly where you catch fish and you will continue to to catch more fish. Your welcome


Thanks for the advice, i dont ice fish but when the soft water comes i will continue to post my numbers. good or bad fishing people will know.

its a big lake with plenty of fish, i hope everyone can enjoy it


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I went out to west sister because of the report Big Chief put on here from 2-28. Thanks chief for your report, you are the reason we got our limit of eyes. We started fishing on the east side of the shove but didnt catch any or mark anything. Ended up going over the shove on the west side and drilled a couple holes. About that time all the quad and sled traffic calmed down and we started catching fish. When they started biting there was no one around us for a 1/4 mile or more. All fish were caught from one spot. I had caught 3 fish and my buddy had 0. He came over and drilled a hole 10ft from me. Then he caught his 4 fish before i caught my last one! Lol


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

kprice said:


> What I posted is the best advice a man can give. Keep your mouth shut about exactly where you catch fish and you will continue to to catch more fish. Your welcome


must've been out on a tough bite!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

I love the whole argument about give a general location! Who cares! This past year at the owf championship I gave info to 2 of my friends after the first day that helped them and they pulled a bigger bag than us. Now we were ahead in the points after day 1 and ended up losing because both teams bumped us down. Was I upset? Yea alittle but would I change it or take it back. Nope! It's not all about winning or I got my fish faster than u.. Its about being a sportsman! I cut back on the whole tourney scene this year and I'm doing some guide trips so hopefully after a trip I post it will help out the next guy


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

O yea and nice job matt,doug, and Don.. Fished your numbers yesterday and they sucked by the way!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Matt helped my dad and I ice a couple eyes on our first ice fishing trip on Erie together. The next time I went out, I went to the same spot and we didn't have much luck. Matt and I worked together trying to find fish after we both posted on this site about being out on the lake a few weeks ago. That's the whole point of this site. To help connect us all with the common interest...catching fish and having a good time! Thank's for the report Matt, and that's one hell of a fish! Haters gonna hate haha Tight lines! 


mattlecon said:


> I guess if you don't like people posting what they do or where they fish then don't read the fishing reports! I got into walleye fish last year and have met some great people and guys willing to teach me the ropes! I've learned a lot and im willing to help other guys out with what little I know! My opinion! Last time I checked erie was open to the public


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

D'Arcy Egan's article todays Cleveland P.D.,the state reports that we are down from the historical numbers of 100mil.,there are 20mil.'EYES to catch!!Where is the secret spot now!Plenty to go around for us anglers.Notice I said anglers.


----------



## EJcrappie87 (Jun 10, 2013)

Went out yesterday about 1 mile S of W.Sister. Ended up one short of a 4 man limit (15). Our bite was hotter in the morning then laid off a little by noon. Still steady enough to have fun. All over 4lbs. 8 over 8lbs. Good to see everyone made it safe. Talked to some guys from Mich. They were good people. Said they were tired of catching the 15"s at Saginaw Bay. Also saw some pretty cool vehicles. Good luck to everyone this week. Will be out again for the 4th time next sat.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Success (and even survival) on Lake Erie is about sharing information. 
True Story:
The fish move 2 miles overnight, and 3/1, I walk to yesterdays honey hole (2 miles west of CSP) and get :S. Meanwhile, a fellow sportsman with $10,000 more gear (ATV, Camera, etc, [plus a truck and trailer!]) limits out on a Lifetime Best (for me) (Just West of Green Island in 28 fw). Someone thinks those more fortunate shouldn't share their info, The difference between :S , and :B  ?... One of my fishin' buddies just got diagnosed with Liver Cancer.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

leadcorebean said:


> I love the whole argument about give a general location! Who cares! This past year at the owf championship I gave info to 2 of my friends after the first day that helped them and they pulled a bigger bag than us. Now we were ahead in the points after day 1 and ended up losing because both teams bumped us down. Was I upset? Yea alittle but would I change it or take it back. Nope! It's not all about winning or I got my fish faster than u.. Its about being a sportsman! I cut back on the whole tourney scene this year and I'm doing some guide trips so hopefully after a trip I post it will help out the next guy


 Well said,I love how the week before a tourney you get exiled if you give a fishing report.


----------



## daf1025 (Jul 7, 2011)

Not sure if it a "secret" but I heard there's a jig bite out of turtle Creek after the ice is gone. There could also be a decent trolling bite closer to the islands the same time on cranks. I hope I didn't give up 2 much info. Matt congrats on that slob I enjoyed watching you hand lining it in after your rod broke. Leadcorebean your numbers are always welcome to come my way.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

daf1025 said:


> Not sure if it a "secret" but I heard there's a jig bite out of turtle Creek after the ice is gone.


Great, now there will probably be over 50 boats out there on the first nice weather weekend after ice out


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

Ppl catch fish close to turtle? I thought that was just a joke...


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Great, now there will probably be over 50 boats out there on the first nice weather weekend after ice out


LOL
You left out a zero or two!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

wakina said:


> LOL
> You left out a zero or two!


!% at least everyone won't be in one parking lot though!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Love it. Believers on one side ....they already know how I feel; non-believers on the other side and they've got their fingures in their ears and are singing la,la,la,la,la so that don't have to hear what's being said.

COME ON SPRING !!!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I am a late starter in the morning..

.And boy was that parking lot packed saturday !!!! 

I headed out by myself.....Got half way to my spot and looked up............

Thought I was seeing CANADA There where so many shanties set up east of west sister it looked like LAND....

In 30 years of fishing I have only seen that many people in one part of the lake at the same time before (jig bite 4 years ago when it was like 70 degrees and 0 wind) 

PRETTY TUFF TO HIDE WHERE THE FISH WHERE.....


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

sady dog said:


> I am a late starter in the morning..
> 
> .And boy was that parking lot packed saturday !!!!
> 
> ...


That's why we call you "Crack of noon Mike"!!!

That shanty town....maybe better described as a shanty city......was some sight to see! And the air was so quiet I could hear power augers running from directions that I couldn't even see the fishermen! I had a couple first timers with me and they had a ball. But when we got in I made sure they understood that they are ruined for life because of the conditions and the bite. Their expectations of fishing Lake Erie will likely be pie in the sky dreams for the rest of their lives! 2013/14 will be a season for the ages.

Fishing was good Saturday but where we were the bite was really funny....fish were just "beaking" the baits and I lost more fish at or near the hole on Saturday than I have all year combined! I did my best with Do-Jiggers and pimples. Colors didn't seem to matter but I am partial to green prism and blue prism. Metallic perch and fire tiger Rapalas were pretty good Saturday also. Looks like weather is going to hold out this week and most of next but after that all bets are off.

Get out and have some fun while you still can and be safe!


----------



## COD (Jan 26, 2013)

I would just like to say 5 of us came down this past week (26-1st) we had a great time it was our second trip in about 3 weeks the group caught 41 fish and it was because we met some mighty fine people who helped us out, we are all seasoned fishermen but were not familiar with Ohio ice and they pointed us in the right direction. We also returned the favor and helped pull a wheeler out that went threw the first crack out of Catawba park.
My opinion, it's not all about the catch but the whole experience including helping others that makes for a memorable trip.


----------



## mbuck37 (Feb 27, 2014)

Here is my two cents 1st- being a 1st timer here on this site. 
If it wasn't for this site and the few that are willing to share a little I would not have given it a try this past Saturday for the 1st time. Fish Saginaw Bay for a lot of years being one of those guys..from up their... 
Results- 4 guys limited, released multiple fish including for myself a 30" 11.8 to swim maybe spawn another day. Met some great people and there sure are plenty of fish to go around, bottom line will do it again. For all of you willing to share basic info- Thank You!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

That crowd out there was crazy! My first time going out of Crane. That area handles all of the people well, just like the spring jig bite. Great that so many can take advantage of what Erie has to offer. To the original poster and others posting pics/reports in this thread: nice job.


----------



## Capt. Waco (Jul 13, 2012)

Not sure if it a "secret" but I heard there's a jig bite out of turtle Creek after the ice is gone. There could also be a decent trolling bite closer to the islands the same time on cranks. I hope I didn't give up 2 much info. Matt congrats on that slob I enjoyed watching you hand lining it in after your rod broke. Leadcorebean your numbers are always welcome to come my way. 

Now that's the funny sh-t i have seen yet!!! LMAO


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

I will tell everyone my secret spot where I catch tons of big fish. Its a real secret that I hate to share but If you promise not to ever go there or tell anyone about this secret spot I'll share it with you. I don't want to be crowded or have you take what few fish are left in this world. Here we go..... They are in the WATER. The real key is you need to fish this deep and use that lure. Now come on, don't go spreading that around I wouldn't want it to get out.  
I'm really a great fisherman, but I never tell anyone where I get them. But that's only cause I'm a really bad catcher. If I get that 2nd part down I'll share with anyone that wants to listen. I'm not a professional so if your in the spot that I was a few days ago, good for you. Maybe in 30 years and am lucky enough to have the luxury to retire then I would get upset, but lets face it, in the grand scheme of life is it really that big of a deal?


----------

